# Caligraphy Pen kits question



## MartinPens (Oct 15, 2012)

I have someone asking me to do some caligraphy pens for them. I know I saw a kit for these, but my searches are coming up empty. Anyone have a lead for me?  

Martin


----------



## IPD_Mr (Oct 15, 2012)

What type of calligraphy are they wanting to do?  Copperplate, Spencerian, Italics?????  These take different type of nibs and will have an effect on your options.


----------



## MartinPens (Oct 15, 2012)

It's parents buying it for their adolescent son, who is interested. I suggested they just buy a Brause beginner set and I can go from there. I just need the connection for the Brause nibs if I'm going to do a custom calligraphy pen body.

I see I spelled calligraphy wrong in the title! Oh well.

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## MartinPens (Oct 16, 2012)

The customer changed directions and I'm selling them a fountain pen. Thanks

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## wiset1 (Oct 16, 2012)

Funny how that works out, ha ha ha.


----------

